# Dw-9900 Frogman



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Took these in and out of doors this morning. As usual, the camera is an old Canon Ixus i (4 megapixel model).





































(large version of this pic is available here: http://i36.tinypic.com/9ungbb.jpg)


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

For non-photograph-related comments on this watch, please use this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

OK, screw that. Post any comments you like here. Thread needs more love. :lookaround:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

:crybaby:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Well I like! Especially the one with the boot. So now I'm curious, footwear (fetish) aficionado or fashionista..?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Well I like! Especially the one with the boot. So now I'm curious, footwear (fetish) aficionado or fashionista..?


Thanks. 

(Um, if I have to choose then the 2nd one. ...They are original 1989 Air Jordan IVs.)


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Now available in W.C.C.S. flavour.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

No?


----------

